Should there be a HTTP verb for 'list' or 'search'? - caub
======
MTech
AFAIK (from my very small understanding of web standards) it's proposed but
not yet a standard.

[https://annevankesteren.nl/2007/10/http-
methods](https://annevankesteren.nl/2007/10/http-methods)
[https://datatracker.ietf.org/doc/rfc5323/](https://datatracker.ietf.org/doc/rfc5323/)

And it would work like a get but with post arguments.

~~~
MTech
Apologies, looks like the w3c proposal is similar but not the same

[https://www.w3.org/2012/ldp/wiki/Proposal_for_HTTP_QUERY_Ver...](https://www.w3.org/2012/ldp/wiki/Proposal_for_HTTP_QUERY_Verb)

QUERY rather than SEARCH

------
dudul
How would it be different from `GET` ?

~~~
MTech
Using post parameters with a GET verb is generally frowned upon and passing
search arguments via url parameters is problematic at times (length, special
characters, encoding etc).

